# Repair Manual



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

83" datsun 280 ZX repair manual ???????????



[email protected]


----------



## JustToyz (Jul 2, 2004)

call the nissan dealership and they will give you the number of a place in ohio that will give sell you one


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

*..*

thanks my friend,

mmmmmm, but I´m from Central America, Panama Republic. 


another way to get one 280ZX 1983 repair manual ?



Luis


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that sucks man- I know there is a dealership in Balboa and there is one in Panama City- I was stationed there for three months- Im actually the guy who wrote you back before, just under a different name"justtoyz" my friends name at his house try to call a local dealership and if you cant get hooked up with one then let me see if I can find one to send you -where are you in Panama?


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

the nissan dealership here in my country ??

mmmm I´m gonna call, but I think it´s difficult.


I´m in Panam City, Panamá

regards.


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

no good results

any help please?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

luis_pty said:


> no good results
> 
> any help please?


Being where you are , it will be difficult to find one and difficult to ship you one as well. Anyone want to help him out? Surely there must be some other place online you can order one , however....


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

up


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hm do you want a factory manual or like a Haynes or Chiltons I will help but I will have to find out how much it is and have a payment before purchase


----------



## nispulsar (Mar 6, 2004)

There is one on E-bay here is the address

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=378&item=6916727920&rd=1

or this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14026&item=2261006552&rd=1

Try and get it. But in is haynes not genuine nissan.

There is one nissan one, but it is for a 79, but they were the same from 79 - 83 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7914404993&category=6762

Your best bet would be to try getting one off e-bay, it would be alot cheaper than getting a new one from nissan if they are still available. But up to you. Good luck


----------



## luis_pty (Feb 11, 2004)

hey but on Ebay I can buy in cash or only C. card?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

just about anything from Cashiers check to Credit Card, paypal, whatever he wants or you prefer


----------

